# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Android.Spy.2418

## mff

Здравствуйте коллеги!

 Сбербанк онлайн находит вирь на телефоне. 

Ни он ни Dr.Web НИ Квсперский удалить его не могут. Откат телефона к заводским  установкам тоже не помог. Вирустотал тоже ругается на файл. 
Требуется помощь в лечении заразы. 

 За ранее спасибо! С уважением, Александр.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

